# Sticky  Instructions on Sharing Your Videos



## admin

Since we can't host videos on the board itself, you need to go with a video hosting service, this can either be your own personal web host if you already maintain a website with enough web space to upload your videos to, or like most folks if you don't, you can use the *free* service at DropShots.com!

Go to DropShots.com and register for a free account, then follow the instructions on their website for uploading your videos -- then post the link and a short description or comments in this forum!


----------

